# Cap'n Eddie



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

For those who know Cap'n Eddie "Big Guy" Castelin and have wondered why he hasn't posted any YouTube videos lately, I just found out last night that he's had a benign brain tumor removed and had some complications but is now recovering and getting therapy. Sounds like he's had it rough for several months but he's got a great family doing all they can to keep up his spirits.

Here's hoping he'll be back at the lathe soon and telling us to just "WATCH."


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Sad to hear that info, wish him & family the best and speedy recovery!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Cap is recovering … here is the latest from his family via their Facebook page …

I got to spend some time with my guy this morning. We talked for a while. He thoroughly enjoyed talking about his grandkids and telling me how hard he is working in therapy. He has been standing up more and more and is working hard at hand eye coordination. He even was planning on hitting his therapists up for a little late afternoon session! It's sooo great and makes me so happy to see how he has just made up his mind to get better, how much he is dedicated to working hard. Love it and him. BTW - He's been reading your posts and we talked about working on a video! YAY!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Send your best wishes to Cap'n thru Facebook. He's reading the posts, and I'm sure that they would be appreciated.
Great fellow, and a real source of practical wood turning info as well as quality carbide cutters and bars.
Bill


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Are they still shipping product? I want to order some replacement cutters.


----------



## dpoisson (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh, that's why he hasn't responded to an email I sent him.

I hope he gets well soon. I love watching his videos.

I was thinking of buying some cutters from him (hence why I sent him an email for Christmas, but it can wait.

Sure hope he gets well.

Sent him an email.

David


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I saw one facebook update weeks back from the daughter that they are still shipping orders. Cap Eddie is a couple dollars cheaper than the guy I bought from in the past but ships quickly.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Are they still shipping product? I want to order some replacement cutters.
> 
> - Rick M.


Yes. Management (Cap's wife) has access to their cutter inventory and is shipping orders. You should be able to order via http://www.eddiecastelin.com


----------



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

What the others have said, orders will be filled, I would just be a little patient on the speed. I'm sure the family is doing the best they can.

Get well soon, Eddie.


----------

